# Ski Sundown - 12.27.2011



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: * 12.27.2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown

*Conditions: *man made machine groomed

*Trip Report: * Put in a few hours at the my home hill.  Kids blew me off so i only had my ipod for company.  Snow conditions were pretty good. it was a warmer than i expected but that made for some nice soft snow.  

looks like mountain ops has been hard at work, coverage on the trails was pretty good and it was nice to see Gunny open.  
looking up gunny






looking down gunny






i hadn't planned on it but found that Salomon was doing a demo day. I took out a pair of new fangled skis Salomon BBR 8.9s.  






the tech described them as a new all mountain ski.  very wide shovel, narrow behind the mid-sole and a not as wide tail.  he put me on 186s but they didn't feel any longer than my 170s.  the 186 had  13m turn radius.   The ski felt different to me.  i mostly liked it but I think it would take some time to get used to. The shovel being so wide seemed to catch when i turned. the pair i had must have been well tuned because i had trouble skidding when i wanted to ski, they just wanted to bite and turn.  But overall i liked them. I don't think the conditions at Sundown today allowed for really getting the feel for these skis.  also might be tough as a single ski quiver since i do like to ski bumps  and can't imaging those fat shovels in moguls.

http://www.salomon.com/us/product/bbr-8-9.html

ended day on low note, had left lights on and had to call AAA to get a jump start.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report!!  Gunny looks bare without any moguls though!!  Did you have your jeep today?  That happens to me a lot (leaving lights on)  Wish there was  some sort of beeping or an auto shutoff

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah, it was the jeep. the other cars in our house have auto-off lights, i always forget in the jeep.  i think there is a warning beep but it is on the same fuse as the door light switch, i pulled that in the summer for when the doors are off. guess time to put back in.


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> The shovel being so wide seemed to catch when i turned. the pair i had must have been well tuned because i had trouble skidding when i wanted to ski, they just wanted to bite and turn.


 I googled the ski to get the specs... you weren't kidding about the wide shovel... *147/88/110*... the bite and turn you described probably wasn't because of the tune since the snow was soft but rather the 13 meter turn radius.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 27, 2011)

The conditions were great, i was ripping around on my New Burton Nug and loving the soft warm conditions. Gunny was great and I was able to get to 47mph on my lil 146 Nug! GREAT DAY

http://www.alpinereplay.com/stats/u?uId=2922&vId=6193


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Put in a few hours at the my home hill.  Kids blew me off so i only had my ipod for company.
> 
> i hadn't planned on it but found that Salomon was doing a demo day. I took out a pair of new fangled skis Salomon BBR 8.9s.
> 
> ended day on low note, had left lights on and had to call AAA to get a jump start.



Sounds like an awesome day!!

I remember skiing an entire day at Waterville with only my ipod for company. They had the old triples running so I never waited in line and I never rode with anybody. I set my ipod to play all the Yes I had loaded. I have so much I never repeated a song and probably never even got half way.

I also remembered to turn my lights off.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ended day on low note, had left lights on and had to call AAA to get a jump start.



Glad you made it out, sounds like a good day, except for the end.  For future reference; Sundown has a jump pack or two and would have been happy to give you a jump.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 27, 2011)

They have a pair of these at my local shop. They look eerily like water skis. The way this Winter is starting out, maybe they could be a one ski quiver, hill / lake.

 I've left my lights on at least once, too amped to get out on the hill. The staff gave me a jump. My new car does have auto off, nice feature.  I always try to turn off people's lights when they leave them on, the cars are usually locked. I give the plate number to the office, if they do make an announcement, chances are slim it gets heard. Sounds like you had a great day regardless.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Glad you made it out, sounds like a good day, except for the end.  For future reference; Sundown has a jump pack or two and would have been happy to give you a jump.



good to know, thanks.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2011)

RFID gates seemed to be working better.

a. it wasn't crowded so that helped
b. they doubled the lanes with rfid gates (from 1 to 2)

i tried to not stop going through the gate, it worked all but once.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a nice day, save the ending.  Sounds like the demos were fun, I don't have a 13m ski.... Hmmmm.  Learned two important bits of info... Sundown has jump packs and they doubled the RFID gates!  Thank!


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2011)

Good day for me too. I demoed those as well. Yes, once I found the turn radius to be short, I was able to fire off some nice turns. Hooky skis and easy to fall backseat if you're not paying attention.

Best part of the day was the progress my kids are making. They are different skiers this year.


----------

